# My Handsome Boy and Beautiful Girl



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ollie begging for head scratches  he is such a big baby he is very cuddly and loves his mommy


























And here is my Georgie girl beautiful as ever


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe, Ollie's such a snugglebug!!  So cute! And Georgie is looking beautiful!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought the females were suppose to be the cuddly ones,  in my house Ollie is the snuggly one and Georgie is more reserved I don't know if she is getting ready to go through a molt but she has become quite grumpy...lol she doesn't even like to come out of her cage as much I have to make her come out she is pretty funny I will put my hand to her and say step up and she puts her head right down thinking she won't have to step up ...hehe


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

They are gorgeous!! How old are they?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> They are gorgeous!! How old are they?


Thank you  Georgie is close to 5 months and Ollie is about 3 months


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww so cute. has has yet to really beg for a scritch. its just stort of happenes. He will come over and walk all over you and soon enough u give him a scritch to keep him in place lol.


----------



## A-n-M (Aug 29, 2007)

Ollie is beautiful.
Love his color. 

Georgie is a stunning girl.
Great pics!!


----------

